# Cavendish 5'9" 152 lbs vs. Evans 5'9" 150 lbs



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I find this to be pretty interesting as one is a powerful sprinter and one is a GC guy. 

Do you guys think Evans is a little heavy for his height?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> I find this to be pretty interesting as one is a powerful sprinter and one is a GC guy.
> 
> Do you guys think Evans is a little heavy for his height?


Well maybe, but remember that Evans is very good at TT's, and most TT guys are heavier. Look at Cancellera, Tony Martin etc. Its all those huge quads.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> I find this to be pretty interesting as one is a powerful sprinter and one is a GC guy.
> 
> Do you guys think Evans is a little heavy for his height?


is cav really 5'9"? I always thought he was around 5'7". Maybe it is because Cav has short, squat legs???


----------



## DonMI6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ride-Fly said:


> is cav really 5'9"? I always thought he was around 5'7". Maybe it is because Cav has short, squat legs???


I thought Cav was a tiny little bloke, 5ft4 or something, but extremely powerful.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought he was shorter also


Current and former world champions; Mark Cavendish (Sky) and Cadel Evans (BMC) greet eachother in Tirreno. Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't waste your time assume wikipedia/internet listed weights and actual race day weight are the same. 
Just with 10 seconds of googling right now I found Evans listed as 140 and 154.

I know it's tough to judge weight by appearance but I'm 5' 8" 150 pounds and I'd look like a fat NFL lineman next to Evans so I doubt he races at 150.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> is cav really 5'9"? I always thought he was around 5'7". Maybe it is because Cav has short, squat legs???


Both 5'9" 150#
Cadel Evans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mark Cavendish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think Cadel's weight is more distributed. He's thicker on top. Look at his neck. Mark is pretty thin up top, carrying most his weight in his legs.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Cadel has massive quads comparing to most GC contenders who usually have longer, leaner muscles. I've always wondered about it.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I wouldn't waste your time assume wikipedia/internet listed weights and actual race day weight are the same.
> Just with 10 seconds of googling right now I found Evans listed as 140 and 154.
> 
> I know it's tough to judge weight by appearance but I'm 5' 8" 150 pounds and I'd look like a fat NFL lineman next to Evans so I doubt he races at 150.


Actually what prompted me to post this thread was that one of the Eurosport commentators on the Giro broadcast (stage 16) mentioned how both Cav and Evans are of the same height and weight yet they're totally different rider. They mention it's genetic, different muscle type, muscle density, etc.

And the fact that Cav seems to have bigger quads, and Evans seem to be a little top-heavy compared to Cav, makes it even more remarkable that Evans is such a great GC guys (GC guys are all about W/kg).

Someone up there said Evans is a great TT guys because he's heavy. But then Cav is also heavy, and he's a terrible TT guy. And then there are other skinly and lanky guys (eg, Wiggins, Froome, Nibali) who are just as good or better than Evans. So seesm like muscle type make-up (genetic) plays a big role.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Genetics, training progression over the years and hence muscle recruitment patterns,
individual instinctive pedalling habits and body language on the bike while producing
wattage, psychological adaptations to stress interacting with all the above...


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

aclinjury said:


> I find this to be pretty interesting as one is a powerful sprinter and one is a GC guy.
> 
> Do you guys think Evans is a little heavy for his height?


Cadel is all legs, to the point where he has a weird TT position and needs custom bikes.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> Actually what prompted me to post this thread was that one of the Eurosport commentators on the Giro broadcast (stage 16) mentioned how both Cav and Evans are of the same height and weight yet they're totally different rider. They mention it's genetic, different muscle type, muscle density, etc.
> 
> And the fact that Cav seems to have bigger quads, and Evans seem to be a little top-heavy compared to Cav, makes it even more remarkable that Evans is such a great GC guys (GC guys are all about W/kg).
> 
> Someone up there said Evans is a great TT guys because he's heavy. But then Cav is also heavy, and he's a terrible TT guy. And then there are other skinly and lanky guys (eg, Wiggins, Froome, Nibali) who are just as good or better than Evans. So seesm like muscle type make-up (genetic) plays a big role.



I heard the same comments on Eurosport. It was also noted that muscle composition is different in different athletes; 50 lbs of muscle from one athlete is not necessarily the same as 50 lbs of muscle in another athlete. Also, genetics can cause different bodies to undergo cellular respiration differently. Evans' aerobic capabilities are extraordinary and in the very top tier of the pro peloton. Cavendish is not able to perform with sustained efforts to the same level as Evans but the energy that he can produce during short intense efforts is also in the very top tier of the pro peloton. People also talk about "fast twitch" and "slow twitch" muscle fiber, of which I am less informed, but people would argue that some athletes have stronger "fast twitch" muscle fiber and others have stronger "slow twitch" fiber (there is some controversy over this). Theoretically, this is why we can have track sprinters and marathon runners of roughly the same height and weight with very different skill sets. 

I believe that the primary difference is variances in the individuals' genetic energy production capacities.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> I find this to be pretty interesting as one is a powerful sprinter and one is a GC guy.
> 
> Do you guys think Evans is a little heavy for his height?


Hell, I am a little heavy for my height.(5'6", 157-160lbs)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Cav is just a slacker who needs to try harder, he could win grand tours.

Cadel could sprint better but he just doesn't see the point.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

There's no way Cav is 5'9". I was right next to him in Solvang a couple of years ago. I'm 5'7" and he was a lot shorter than I.

JSR


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Creakyknees said:


> Cav is just a slacker who needs to try harder, he could win grand tours.
> 
> Cadel could sprint better but he just doesn't see the point.


Keep in mind Cadel is a former mt. biker. He's got the grind it mentality from years of racing xc mt biking.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Hell, I am a little heavy for my height.(5'6", 157-160lbs)


I think of it as being a little short for my weight. 5'9" 170 lb.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

JSR said:


> There's no way Cav is 5'9". I was right next to him in Solvang a couple of years ago. I'm 5'7" and he was a lot shorter than I.


I've seen him too, I'm 5'7" and he looked about the same. Definitely not 5'9"!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

looigi said:


> I think of it as being a little short for my weight. 5'9" 170 lb.



No, you are vertically challenged for your weight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> No, you are vertically challenged for your weight.:thumbsup:


No you are an aspirational eater. You are just looking to grow a bit and have upped your eating in preparation.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Funny how all the pros call Cav "Fat".

In cyclists eyes, I must look like a frickin' whale.


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

I think they are referring to his trophy cabinet, definitely not his crazy hot girlfriend Peta Todd!!!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

jlandry said:


> Funny how all the pros call Cav "Fat".
> 
> In cyclists eyes, I must look like a frickin' whale.


Cancellara got picked on for being "chubby" @ the Mapei development team. I bet that crap ended the 1st time he rode with the skinnies in the wind.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

looigi said:


> I think of it as being a little short for my weight. 5'9" 170 lb.


Me too but I'm going with 'athletic build' on my match.com profile.


----------



## durianrider (Sep 26, 2009)

Cadel is 150? LOL!

Ive riden with him a few times, he is borderline anorexic. Stand next to someone in cycling clothing or go riding with em and you will see how skinny they are in real life. Presentation photos get photoshopped cos sponsors don't want to be associated with anorexia. Riders flex their arms and rotate them out so they appear more masculine.

The camera adds 20lbs. Just ask any Hollywood celeb or youtuber. 

These guys are all rain thin and weights are often tweaked so fans don't develop eating disorders trying to emulate the racers.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

durianrider said:


> Cadel is 150? LOL!
> 
> Ive riden with him a few times, he is borderline anorexic. Stand next to someone in cycling clothing or go riding with em and you will see how skinny they are in real life. Presentation photos get photoshopped cos sponsors don't want to be associated with anorexia. Riders flex their arms and rotate them out so they appear more masculine.
> 
> ...


so that's why Cav is standing sideway and sucking in his gut in the pic above!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> so that's why Cav is standing sideway and sucking in his gut in the pic above!


exhale. 
View attachment 282375


----------

